# Extended Warranty - Platinum



## Pilot1984 (Feb 11, 2018)

I am picking up my Atlas this Saturday and can't wait! When talking with the dealer yesterday they talked about getting an extended warranty. They recommended the platinum package which is pretty much a bumper to bumper (covers electronics, etc.) warranty for 10 years or 150,000 miles for $3200 ($100 deductible). At first I wasn't too interested but then when I thought about it again it seemed like it might not be a bad idea since it would cover me for 150K miles which I will probably put on the vehicle by the 10th year. I am just wondering if anyone has purchased this plan and whether or not it was worth it. Thanks!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Honestly with the current Vw New Car Warranty I didn't even consider an extended option.

6y/72k should be plenty for us, we never keep cars more then 5 years normally. 

Personally I want a warranty that will cover the car until its paid off, as long as we have that I'm happy.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

golfzex said:


> Honestly with the current Vw New Car Warranty I didn't even consider an extended option.
> 
> 6y/72k should be plenty for us, we never keep cars more then 5 years normally.
> 
> Personally I want a warranty that will cover the car until its paid off, as long as we have that I'm happy.


What would possibly go wrong that you couldn't pay for out of pocket?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Note the warranty period............


Volkswagen Drive Easy Platinum extended service plan is the exclusive service contract (sometimes referred to as a volkswagen extended warranty) offered on New Volkswagen vehicles. The Volkswagen platinum service plan is the most comprehensive vehicle service contract endorsed by Volkswagen for your Volkswagen. This premium contract covers virtually every component of your vehicle in the event of mechanical failure *BEYOND* the Volkswagen warranty period - even if it results from wear and tear*.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I generally don't think extended warranties are worth it. VW knows the odds and priced this to make money, which means more likely than not you will be better off WITHOUT the extended warranty.

What are the odds that (1) you still own the car after 6 years, (2) you need major mechanical repairs costing significantly more than $3200 occurs between 6 and 10 years (and before 150k miles), and (3) there isn't some sort of caveat in the policy that excludes the issue you have? 

Remember too that even if you do have a $5000 repair, the warranty isn't saving you $5000. Its saving you at most $1700. 

If you'd be financing the warranty cost, it's an even worse deal, since you'll be paying interest on the loan (PLUS the "time-value" of money you'll be missing out on for the next 6 years when you could be investing or otherwise using the $3200).

If you have $3200 laying around, plan to own the car a long time, and value the piece of mind enough to make it worthwhile, then go for it.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Pilot1984 said:


> I am picking up my Atlas this Saturday and can't wait! When talking with the dealer yesterday they talked about getting an extended warranty. They recommended the platinum package which is pretty much a bumper to bumper (covers electronics, etc.) warranty for 10 years or 150,000 miles for $3200 ($100 deductible). At first I wasn't too interested but then when I thought about it again it seemed like it might not be a bad idea since it would cover me for 150K miles which I will probably put on the vehicle by the 10th year. I am just wondering if anyone has purchased this plan and whether or not it was worth it. Thanks!


I did it because in Canada we get screwed over with 3/60k KMs
so did the upgrade to 6/120 and the full appearance package.. i got it for 30% as I am repeat client 
it was a no brainer - new model and electronics and VW lol 

read the some print if you don't use it you get it back i think 80%.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> ....it was a no brainer - new model and electronics and VW lol....


Why not just have a backyard camp fire and use money for the fuel?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

These don't cover the stuff that will actually need to be replaced i.e. tires, brakes, yadda yadda. The odds are that you won't use that much money worth of repairs that would be covered...they offer them b/c they are HUGE profit for the dealer. I have never had a vehicle that ever would have needed an ext. warranty or I would have "won" on.


----------

